# Sarasota - first visit



## gjhardt (Apr 30, 2015)

Renting at Hyatt Siesta Key for 4 days.  Would really appreciate any and all ideas on things to do and good places to eat.  We usually just relax during the day at the beach and pool but love to get out in the evening for a nice dinner and we like to take a break during the hot afternoon and sight see a little. 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.  We are really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## SherryS (Apr 30, 2015)

http://claytonssiestagrille.com/    We love Clayton's for a nice dinner, and just a couple of blocks from the Hyatt.
Also recommend Mote Marine and Ringling mansion tours.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 30, 2015)

Whenever we're near: COLUMBIA RESTAURANT - 411 St. Armands Circle. 
Founded in 1905 in Ybor City, the Columbia is Florida's oldest restaurant.
The 1905 salad is not to be missed. See: http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/
.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 1, 2015)

Another vote for Clayton's


----------



## b2bailey (May 1, 2015)

Ca' d'Zan | The Ringling
www.ringling.org/ca-dzan
The Ringlings' dazzling 56-room palace on Sarasota Bay has been described as “the last of the Gilded Age mansions.

AND

John and Mable Ringling Museum of Art


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> Ca' d'Zan | The Ringling
> www.ringling.org/ca-dzan
> The Ringlings' dazzling 56-room palace on Sarasota Bay has been described as “the last of the Gilded Age mansions.
> 
> ...



yes, and the Museum of Art is free on Mondays


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2015)

The Ringling Museum, particularly the miniature circus, was one of the highlights of our visit. We had seen it in 1982 at the World's Fair and it was amazing how much it had grown. Just amazing. We went in the evening when it was deeply discounted.

I also thought we would enjoy the botanical garden, but we never made it over there.

Sheila


----------



## Sullco2 (May 13, 2015)

*Alligators galore*

Myakka State Park, just a bit south.  Alligators and a great boat tour on the wild lake.

There is an interesting downtown Old Florida neighborhood in Sarasota.  Owens Fish Camp restaurant is in the heart of it.  Funky.

But, given the luxury that awaits at Hyatt Siesta Key, I'd probably spend a lot of time enjoying the property and its beach.


----------



## silentg (May 15, 2015)

Definitely go to  Ringling you will love it!  Siesta Key Beach!  Beautiful !


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 16, 2015)

SherryS said:


> http://claytonssiestagrille.com/    We love Clayton's for a nice dinner, and just a couple of blocks from the Hyatt.
> Also recommend Mote Marine and Ringling mansion tours.



Another vote for Mote Marine Laboratory and Acquarium - for more info see
https://mote.org/
At their home page, Click on Experiences and check out doing an Eco-Boat Tour of Sarasota Bay in addition to the Acquarium

Info for Ringling Mansion Tours and Art Museum is included in other posts in this thread. 

Here"s  the link for info on the Marie Selby Botanical Gardens - http://selby.org/

and here's info about St. Armand's Circle - http://visitstarmandscircle.com/

Sarasota has a large Amish and Menonite Community in the Bahia Vista and
Beneva Road area.  The restaurants in the area are known far and wide for both their dining value and baked goods . For more info, see
http://www.restaurantsinsarasota.com/Sarasota/Restaurants/sarasota_amish_restaurants.html

Have a great trip.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 16, 2015)

I was going to mention the Amish restaurants.  Der Dutchman  was good.


----------



## gjhardt (May 18, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the info.  Getting excited will be there next week.  And we are planning on going over to the Amish area so appreciate the restaurant info.


----------



## JPD (Jun 17, 2015)

We will be in Orlando next week, a poster mentioned Myakka State Park, my son just saw that park on finding Bigfoot at wants to go there. I told him we can go only if he can get a few of those infrared camera's. Just from reading all of your posts of Sarasota, it looks like it would be a worth while trip.


----------



## theo (Jun 17, 2015)

JPD said:


> We will be in Orlando next week, a poster mentioned Myakka State Park, my son just saw that park on finding Bigfoot at wants to go there. I told him we can go only if he can get a few of those infrared camera's. Just from reading all of your posts of Sarasota, it looks like it would be a worth while trip.



Myakka River State Park is a worthwhile visit, but hardly convenient to Orlando (it's about 150+ miles away). As a day trip, that would involve over 300 miles of driving.


----------

